# to all star wars fans



## grahams mum (Oct 9, 2011)

today Darth Vader was in bexhill  on sea and we managed to go and see dave prowse there was quite a bit of queue and because was lunchtime and he needed the injection graham managed to jump the queue the organizers were fantastic then when michael knew that there was the real darth vader  he wanted to see him as well and we went the second time in the afternoon and they remembered graham and we jump the queue again , when he went the first time with my sister david prowse asked graham why did need injection and when he said he was diabetic he asked him how many times he needed to inject and to be strong because the force is with you IS IT NICE OR WHAT !!!  and graham was keep asking is he the real darth vader and me and michael all the time YES ,YES  WHAT A GOOD DAY IT WAS  we have two pictures ?20 pound each with autograph one to graham and one to molly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Oct 9, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> today Darth Vader was in bexhill  on sea and we managed to go and see dave prowse there was quite a bit of queue and because was lunchtime and he needed the injection graham managed to jump the queue the organizers were fantastic then when michael knew that there was the real darth vader  he wanted to see him as well and we went the second time in the afternoon and they remembered graham and we jump the queue again , when he went the first time with my sister david prowse asked graham why did need injection and when he said he was diabetic he asked him how many times he needed to inject and to be strong because the force is with you IS IT NICE OR WHAT !!!  and graham was keep asking is he the real darth vader and me and michael all the time YES ,YES  WHAT A GOOD DAY IT WAS  we have two pictures ?20 pound each with autograph one to graham and one to molly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow, what a fantastic day you all had, you lucky devils  I do like the earlier Star Wars films and what a star David Prowse was to give such a positive message to little Graham, Aaawwww.  Sheena


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 9, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Wow, what a fantastic day you all had, you lucky devils  I do like the earlier Star Wars films and what a star David Prowse was to give such a positive message to little Graham, Aaawwww.  Sheena



graham read the reply and he said is not little i am little!!!!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Oct 9, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> graham read the reply and he said is not little i am little!!!!



Dear Graham I am SO sorry for calling you little  It's just that standing next to Darth Vada, even I WOULD APPEAR BE LITTLE!!!!!!!! With very best wishes Sheena


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2011)

Ah, great news for all of you, what a great momento for Graham  I remember Dave Prowse when he was the Green Cross Code man!


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Ah, great news for all of you, what a great momento for Graham  I remember Dave Prowse when he was the Green Cross Code man!



yes also michael remember him like this, not many people knows who is the real darth vader


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 9, 2011)

He was apparently disappointed that the producers decided not to use his voice.

"Ere luke. Oi am your farrrrther moi luvver"

It wouldn't have worked.

Pleased he was nice to Graham. He's clearly a lovely bloke.

Rob


----------



## Caroline (Oct 11, 2011)

Sounds like a great day. What brilliant memories and fantastic someone famous took an interest. I quite like Hans Solo AKA Harrison Ford.


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 11, 2011)

Caroline said:


> Sounds like a great day. What brilliant memories and fantastic someone famous took an interest. I quite like Hans Solo AKA Harrison Ford.



the shop said that Jonny Deep is booked for next year if anybody is interested , there is graham pictures on the facebook official page of dave prowse as well


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> the shop said that Jonny Deep is booked for next year if anybody is interested , there is graham pictures on the facebook official page of dave prowse as well



Brilliant! Now Graham is famous too! (We always knew he was a star )


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Brilliant! Now Graham is famous too! (We always knew he was a star )



yes he is a star!!!


----------



## RachelT (Oct 11, 2011)

I met Dave Prowse when i was a wee girl guide and helping out at a bowling competition for the disabled. He's obviously a top bloke, where it comes to people with ermm..afflictions? I was utterly starstruck being a huge Star Wars fan (i'm also a Han Solo fanm, Caroline, although these days i'm also keen on young Obi-Wan...) i got an autograph which i lost long ago.

Still, Darth Vader's the Man! And Graham, May the Force be with you!


----------



## Monica (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not particularly a Star Wars fan, so I didn't bother reading this (sorry!!!).

Have read it now - I'm glad Graham had a brilliant day.


----------

